# Looking to waste some money on useless (and useful) gadgets



## gabrezu (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi, I've been working hard lately and I need to buy stuff to relieve the stress. I'd like to buy some small stuff preferably under $100. Please don't suggest any game or game console. I buy games all the time even when I don't need to relieve the stress and as for consoles, I don't think I have the time right now to get into a whole new console with school and work right now. Please give me any sort of suggestions.


----------



## gabrezu (Aug 14, 2008)

Nobody? Ok to give some ideas, I just bought a USB fan even tho I have air conditioner and a bigger regular fan because the USB fan looked so cute. I also just bought a USB PC to PC direct link cable even tho I have a nice LAN set up at home and have no problem with file sharing.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

LED lights that plug into a USB port.

Bluetooth device that projects a laser keyboard onto your desktop. You can then "type" on the desk as though it were your keyboard (very cool and highly recommended for tight spaces).

Squeezy ball (very important for those accidentally-late-night work/"work"/homework/study/cram sessions).

I can't think of anything else at the moment.
www.thinkgeek.com has some really cool stuff you might like to check out.


----------



## sophie templar (Dec 26, 2008)

snap have you tried a projector i have one and it plugs into the laptop and lets you view you pictures on your bedroom walls


----------



## lando5 (Jan 3, 2009)

Maybe a PDA? You would probably be able to load games on it and get a little more organized.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

How about a mixer with effects and a mic?
http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/1002FX.aspx

$78.99 on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Behringer-100...8&s=musical-instruments&qid=1231425329&sr=8-3

$19.99 mic:
http://www.amazon.com/Behringer-XM8...4?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1231425395&sr=8-4

I don't know about you but playing with this stuff is fun. It's fun when you have a guitar or other instruments to apply effects to.


----------

